
What is the collaborative editing technique used by OnlyOffice? - shunza
OnlyOffice provides collaborative editing on Words, Presentations, and Spreadsheets.<p>I am curious how they implement the collaborative editing functionality, operational transformation (OT) or commutative replicated data types (CRDT).
======
12oz_nadya
That's operational transformation.

~~~
shunza
Thanks for your reply.

Does OnlyOffice build its own Markdown editor for supporting office files
compatible with Microsoft formats?

~~~
12oz_nadya
yes, it does)

~~~
shunza
You worked for OnlyOffice?

~~~
12oz_nadya
I do work for ONLYOFFICE))

